# 5 month old not sleeping!



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Some dogs just don't take to the crate. At 4 months Penny had the run of the house so maybe at 5 months she's ready for more freedom. Sorry I didn't see her name in your post.

How about giving her an xpen in your bedroom? You could use a corner of the room or a spot next to your bed. Clearly, she's unhappy. It will be easier on everyone to find a different solution that works for all of you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I cannot find the thread, either. However, have you considered putting a blanket or sheet over the crate? Bear would whine when we crated him at night only for the first few weeks. But he hasn't done it since (unless it's morning and HE KNOWS I either am up or should be up). You can also give her a stuffed Kong when you put her down for the night. And if you KNOW she doesn't have to potty, don't reward her whining by letting her out. 

You can also try moving the crate into the bedroom so she doesn't feel so lonely.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah this morning after I let her out of her crate and left for work I let her just hang out in the room with the other dog. i puppy proofed the room last night. So - once BF wakes up - I'll find out how that went. Hopefully she isn't having any accidents giving her more freedom will work!!

Yes I have an expen, I will try using that tonight by my side of the bed so she has more space and so she isn't necessarily confined to the cage of doom. 

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I just want to give an update and say that I tried the x-pen idea and she still wasn't a huge fan but there was WAY less whining than the night before. So this is doable.

Also, yesterday after I left for work, I let her have free reign of the (puppy-proofed) room till Josh woke up. Same thing today.

So hopefully little girl proves she's trustworthy as far as not having any accidents and we will all be much happier!!!


----------

